# Bill Gates Switch



## ddma (Jun 22, 2002)

http://www.macboy.com/cartoons/switch/gates/index.html


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2002)

Seen it, the link was in the B&G.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 22, 2002)

haha! thats Superb!  

...Guys, i posted a link to this Movie, On Neowin! Have a Look, rather amusing i'd say! 

http://www.neowin.net/bboard/showthread.php?threadid=33694

NeYo

PS. You may also note, that in contrast, my english / typing or typical Lingo, is of HIGH Quality! haha!


----------



## Ricky (Jun 23, 2002)

Looks like you got flamed...

Pretty bad.  Windows users have to cuss to get their point across.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 23, 2002)

yea i saw that... i think, in his words, he needs to go f*ck himself!

lol!


----------



## Ricky (Jun 23, 2002)

Not only ****ing that but the ****ing guy can't **********ing type ****ing correctly.  What does that **** say about how ****ing smart he is?

...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL! So, where's my congratulations, for my English skills, in Comparison?!   

How Lame are a lot of those Neowinians? Me and tim (unsanity) had a Laugh with "thecoz" tho! hehe!

NeYo


----------



## fryke (Jun 24, 2002)

ah, isn't it terrible? 

can't they just take this as a parody on both apple's ads and bill gates? both are 'celebrities', both must take some jokes a few times a month, i guess...

i liked thecoz' argument, though, that apple shouldn't tell lies in their ads. now if only i could remember what exactly intel said about the pentium III processor accelerating the internet.


----------



## Koelling (Jun 24, 2002)

Seeing this made me think of other "Real People" Who are celebrities in their own way but not actors like Jeff Goldbloom. 

What's the name of that guy in charge of Java that we all read about who endorsed and switched to Mac OS X? I'll try to find the article about it but I think that he would be a great person to have talk about the more technical stuff that people switch for.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 24, 2002)

The link is broken . I want to see this!

That guy on Neowin is a complete idiot. I loved when the other person asked him to give an example he said something like "oh I don't want to argue anymore I'm going to bed". What an idiot.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *The link is broken . I want to see this!
> 
> That guy on Neowin is a complete idiot. I loved when the other person asked him to give an example he said something like "oh I don't want to argue anymore I'm going to bed". What an idiot. *



Here buddy

http://www.neowin.net/bboard/showthread.php?postid=328296#post328296

NeYo


----------



## googolplex (Jun 24, 2002)

No, the link to the bill gates thing is broken on there too.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 24, 2002)

You mean the Video link?! 

Does this work?

http://www.macboy.com/cartoons/switch/gates/switchgates.swf

NeYo


----------



## googolplex (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't find the URL....


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Can't find the URL.... *



Man, it works on mine!  
Sorry! 

NeYo


----------



## Koelling (Jun 25, 2002)

Works on mine (OmniWeb, 4.1 final)


----------



## ddma (Jun 25, 2002)

They added a new one: Big Borther


----------



## googolplex (Jun 25, 2002)

Hrm, it all of a sudden started working. Thats hilarious, both bill and big brother. Oh, wait a minute aren't they the same person .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 25, 2002)

I gotta say that this was hilarious


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I gotta say that this was hilarious  *



Which was Funnier? the guys at Neowin, or the cartoon?! LOL

Neyo


----------



## googolplex (Jun 25, 2002)

Some of the guys at neowin were just pathetic, not funny.


----------

